# Rolling Out The Red Carpet For Waymo’s Self-Driving Cars Coming To Los Angeles



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...-angeles/?ss=logistics-transport#31199a194b85


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

L.A? This is going to be interesting. We shall see how well they do.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ya sure they havent even mastered Mountain View yet even after 5 years

gotta keep that stock price up by lying their ass off about fake SDC's though


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> L.A? This is going to be interesting. We shall see how well they do.


I'll be watching for them.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Rolling Out The Red Carpet


Well......at least something will be "Rolling" ?



uberdriverfornow said:


> gotta keep that stock price up by lying their ass off about fake SDC's though


.......said the AB5 disgruntled Shill ??


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192845627471863810


----------

